# If you were to have a Uni-species tank.....



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm interested in tanks where there is only once species of fish. Some classic examples are Amano's tanks with only cardinals, or only fancy guppies of the same color, or Frontosa tanks....

I'm looking for suggestions for a uni-species tank. I like to over-stock too.

Perhaps barebottom rim-less starphire tank with only Glass catfish.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I personally have a preference for pleco species tanks, or corys. 

If you have a tank of a good size, you can put a shoal of corys in there....the more corys (of the same species) the better it looks when they school.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I have two FW tanks - one only has zebra plecos, the other, only zebra otos


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

you coul dtry a rainbow tank, they have some nice varieties. Personally i've always wanted to do a Ram tank. there are some gorgeous Rams available. it's just hard to find all the nice varieties. i only ever see 1 or 2 types available when i want to buy them.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Actually, the idea of doing a species only tank with a big shoal of cories is a great idea. Sand bottom, a few hiding places and 20+ cories!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I just noticed you said you want perhaps a barebottom tank. In which case, I dont recommend corys at all. Mainly for 2 reasons:

1) there is ongoing debate about the possible hazards of the biofilm that forms on the bottom of the tank on the barbels of the corys.

2) you loose the interesting digging behaviour of corys if you dont have sand in the bottom.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

If you ignore the one Synodontis, I really enjoyed having my species specific Frontosa tank. I guess the one catfish disqualifies it, but he was a later addition, and the tank was setup and designed for the Frontosa specifically.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Beautiful tank Will.

And that actually reminds me of another....what about a dwarf shellies tank?


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

i personally dont like uni species tanks, but brichardis are my only exception . look and act like saltwater fish, and breed like crazy which is also fun.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

a 20 gallon long with 30 kuhli loaches
LOL kidding, it would look like a supermarket in China 

a 20Long with 20-30 peppered cories is my plan for this summer


----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

The only single-species aquarium I've ever had were my big old fancy goldfish, but I am loving the idea of a cory dedicated tank.


----------



## dave pauls (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a species tank with around 30 pseudomugil sp gertrudae Aru II. I love the species tanks. I also have one for melanotaenia affinis northern blue. They look kinda boring on their own, but in a group, they just look fantastic. I might do a species tank with m. sp Aru II one of these days. They are a gorgeous fish.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

oddball species are always cool lol.
-archer fish biotope setup
-monos
-hatchetfish would be really cool, either marbled or dwarf.
-apistos =) well not so odd but still cool lol
-leaffish, slow and still but real interesting feeding and when they get larger.
-any catfish setup.

but typical species would be nice too.
-lots and lots of tetras! neons, cardinals, rummynose, and bloodfins. awesome schoolers!
-good luck!!


----------



## Groovychild (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi,

I have a Bosemani Species tank and am loking at breeding them as they are spawning quite nicely. Any advice on this? 

Also did you have any pictures of your species tank. I'm quite facinated by rainbows. 

Thanks!


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

What ChuckRum said!  I used to have a species tank of neolamprologous "Daffodil". they look very similar to brichardis but are yellow with a tint of purple . very prolific breeder, form pair bonds AND nuclear families. very cool. you can also try the neolamp helianthus. smaller, but more yellow/orange on the body and fins . all 3 species (brichardis, daffodils, helianthus" form nuclear families  and are prolific breeders


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

What size tank?

If Large, say 75G and above, how about Fancy Goldfish (1 fish per 10gallons). You can teach them to hand feed, and you will get attached to these fish. You can leave it barebottom, many do. Or you can go normal goldfish (1 fish per 20 gallons) and they will be hardy.

If Small: Shrimps . Or how about an army of White Mountain Mennows (albenos and normal).


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a 50gal with only a breeding group of L-333 plecos and a 20gal with only White Orchid shrimp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

my tank is full of datnoids!


----------

